# Encouragement for those in 2ww



## poodlelove

To those in the 2ww, I can totally relate to the feeling. I was there just a few weeks ago and it was MISERABLE. Hoping, praying, anxious, obsessing over symptoms...Those were the longest two weeks EVER and it is a very lonely feeling. The forums on this site really got me through, so I wanted to come on here and share with you the symptoms I had before I got my BFP. (Cannot BELIEVE, by the way, that it turned out to be a BFP....I felt sure that I had my hopes up and it was not going to be my month.) THRILLED that God had other plans and I am now almost 6 weeks along.

*2dpo* - a one time large CM smudge when I went to the bathroom. Weird cause I had already ovulated according to Clearblue ovulation predictor sticks and my ovulation cramps having subsided
*3dpo*-depression, breast tenderness
*4dpo*-depression, subtle cramps
*5 dpo*- subtle but noticeable cramps ( I remember thinking this seemed early for implantation cramps)
*6 dpo*- subtle but noticeable cramps
*7 dpo-* no symptoms
*8dpo-* little quesy in late afternoon, gassy
*9 dpo-* GASSY! (so annoying!) little quesy in morning. Sniffly nose (and I haven't gotten a cold in a very long time...this is when I really started to wonder...MAYBE??)
*10 dpo- *little quesy still, more sniffles, slight breakout on my face, leg cramps at night, lower right uterus cramps at night. VERY gassy (learned via forums like this that this was a common symptom leading up to BFP, so I was really starting to hope at this point.) Knew it was early, but took a pregnancy test that evening. BFN...disappointed, but still holding on to hope that in a few days maybe I could still get a BFP
*11dpo*-leg cramps in morning (sharp and strange feeling), sharp stabbing pains in right ovary area. (Felt like ovulation cramps. Implantation?? Seemed a little late for that...) Still gassy, breasts slightly tender but not too bad. Took another pregnancy test because by this point I'm REALLY anxious...ANOTHER BFN...ugh!!
*12dpo-* still uterus cramps (beginning to wonder if I have a cyst or something even though I've never had one in my life...clearly anxious, going crazy, and fed up with the whole 2ww at this point). Feeling a distinct WARMTH rising up in my face and neck. Breast slightly tender. Occasional twinge in my nipples.
*13 dpo-* - feeling an occasional twinge in my uterus, not full blown cramps like the previous days. Breakout on my face is still there. Couple of SHARP twinges in my nipples (not just overall heaviness in my breasts.) STILL very gassy. Went to bathroom in afternoon and saw a creamy colored CM drop in my underwear. Feeling that same WARMTH as the day before on my face. Work up the nerve to take another pregnancy test...this time POSITIVE!!! 

Took 3 more over the course of the weekend to be sure. ALL POSITIVE! ....thrilled and in disbelief, and so incredibly happy and THANKFUL that my husband and I did not have to go through many years or many months of trying. I know so many women have to go through that and my heart breaks for them. We feel very, very blessed this happened quickly for us and we will not ever take it for granted.

Hope this gave some of you 2wwaiters some symptoms to relate to as you watch every sign your body is telling you. FYI, I remember all throughout my 2ww I kept saying to myself "We should have DTD more times this month cause 3 was probably not enough times even though we did target my fertile window." Looks like 3 times worked for us! So if you're kicking yourself for wishing you had done like 5,6 or 7 times...try to go easy on yourself. It just might be your month even with less times. : )


----------



## withlove

Congratulations on your bfp!!! My 2WW is looking more like 3WW atm so feeling really down and depressed wondering where AF is or where my bfp is :(

Just wanted to say thanks for posting your symptoms up here, I'm 16 dpo now with all bfn's but having the exact same symptoms you had, especially at 11, 12 and 13 dpo. Feeling a little more hopeful now!!

Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## poodlelove

Gosh that has got to be frustrating wondering where your AF is since you've gotten all negative tests and you're 16dpo. Hang in there (even though it's sooo hard and annoying at this point). When I was stressed out during my 2ww I read where a lot of women don't get a BFP till late, like 18dpo sometimes. So there's still hope for you! What are your normal cycles? I tracked mine for several months before we started trying. Mine are 35-36 days like clock work.

More explanation of my 11, 12& 13 dpo since you said what I listed felt similar...

The uterus cramps I felt during those days were pretty distinct. For one thing, I don't normally get cramps before AF. And these were very isolated--like right where my ovaries are and specifically on one side (which sort of makes sense cause the embryo is only going to implant in one area, not all throughout your uterus...which, on the occasional fluke I have had period cramps over the years those cramps have felt more like a heating/shedding feel all over.) But what I had on 11, 12, and 13 dpo were these pulsating, somewhat painful cramps on that one spot (my ride side, pretty low down...like almost directly above my right leg) for 3 or 4 seconds then stop, then again a minute or two later. Then it would fade off for a while (sometimes 30 minutes, sometimes an hour or two) and do it again. On one of those days there were only a few pulsing twinges and the rest was more like a dull, steady ache throughout the day. Can't remember which day that was. But I know that definitely for 2 of the days they were very distinct, fairly sharp shooting cramps/twinges.

As for the gassy part---It was like, uncontrollable gas all those days. I had to avoid conversations at work and just stay in my own office cause literally walking through the hallways, talking to people, driving--it didn't matter what I was doing, they would just leak out and I couldn't stop them! And I knew I hadn't eaten anything crazy like Mexican food or anything. So this was a big clue to me. I read where something about the levels of progesterone that are increasing and the way the body is making room for the embryo leads to the gas problem.

The warmth on my face was also distinct. It wasn't like just being hot in general. I'd be in a perfectly air conditioned room, sitting down--not exercising or moving around a lot-- and my whole face, chest, neck would just feel so hot. I read where some women described it like a hot flash. I guess that would be pretty accurate.

Keep hanging in there. I really hope you get your BFP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lots of baby dust to you !!! :hugs:


----------



## jen020185

Thank you :) congratulations for your bfp :) xxxxxx


----------



## poodlelove

Another thing I just thought of to tell you.... I read where some women don't produce enough HCG (the pregnancy hormone) to be detected on a home pregnancy test. If you miss your period and are still getting negative tests, you may want to go to the doctor and get some blood work done. That will be a final way to know for sure. And plenty of women do that. ( I read about it on these types of forums during my 2ww)

Good luck!


----------



## withlove

poodlelove said:


> Gosh that has got to be frustrating wondering where your AF is since you've gotten all negative tests and you're 16dpo. Hang in there (even though it's sooo hard and annoying at this point). When I was stressed out during my 2ww I read where a lot of women don't get a BFP till late, like 18dpo sometimes. So there's still hope for you! What are your normal cycles? I tracked mine for several months before we started trying. Mine are 35-36 days like clock work.
> 
> More explanation of my 11, 12& 13 dpo since you said what I listed felt similar...
> 
> The uterus cramps I felt during those days were pretty distinct. For one thing, I don't normally get cramps before AF. And these were very isolated--like right where my ovaries are and specifically on one side (which sort of makes sense cause the embryo is only going to implant in one area, not all throughout your uterus...which, on the occasional fluke I have had period cramps over the years those cramps have felt more like a heating/shedding feel all over.) But what I had on 11, 12, and 13 dpo were these pulsating, somewhat painful cramps on that one spot (my ride side, pretty low down...like almost directly above my right leg) for 3 or 4 seconds then stop, then again a minute or two later. Then it would fade off for a while (sometimes 30 minutes, sometimes an hour or two) and do it again. On one of those days there were only a few pulsing twinges and the rest was more like a dull, steady ache throughout the day. Can't remember which day that was. But I know that definitely for 2 of the days they were very distinct, fairly sharp shooting cramps/twinges.
> 
> As for the gassy part---It was like, uncontrollable gas all those days. I had to avoid conversations at work and just stay in my own office cause literally walking through the hallways, talking to people, driving--it didn't matter what I was doing, they would just leak out and I couldn't stop them! And I knew I hadn't eaten anything crazy like Mexican food or anything. So this was a big clue to me. I read where something about the levels of progesterone that are increasing and the way the body is making room for the embryo leads to the gas problem.
> 
> The warmth on my face was also distinct. It wasn't like just being hot in general. I'd be in a perfectly air conditioned room, sitting down--not exercising or moving around a lot-- and my whole face, chest, neck would just feel so hot. I read where some women described it like a hot flash. I guess that would be pretty accurate.
> 
> Keep hanging in there. I really hope you get your BFP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lots of baby dust to you !!! :hugs:

My normal cycles are 28 days always on time, sometimes I bleed lightly the day before or so but definately AF comes on the 28th day.

I'm actually gobsmacked right now reading you describe the cramps, it's like you took the words out of my mouth! I keep getting them on the right side where my ovary is and in the side of my uterus too, and do keep getting pulsating twinges, that keep coming and going with dull cramps too, kind of like AF cramps but not the same, they are less intense. I've never had this feeling before so it's great knowing someone who has had them and got their :bfp: too! :happydance:

The gas has been really noticeable also. Alot more than usual definately, and it's not just now and again, it's all the time. What I've noticed is I usually have very painful stomach pains when I have gas but this just seems to be not painful at all and come out so easily. Our symptoms do seem very similar.

I am usually an extremely cold person, all my family and friends comment on how I am always cold no matter what! So the hot flashes in my face have definately been a new thing. My feet can be cold but my face will just be so warm, definately not normal for me. 

Thanks for taking your time to say all this, it means alot and has definately given me alot of hope!! xx :hugs:


----------



## poodlelove

You're so welcome!!!! I'm glad to hear your symptoms are similar to what I described. Maybe you will get your BFP!!! Sure sounds like your cramps are very much like the ones I had before I got my good news. Fingers crossed for you!! :happydance:


----------



## withlove

I will be taking a test in the morning so will be updating my results! took one yesterday and convinced it was bfn, looking back at the pictures and a few friends have commented how there is an obvious line to them! so want to get excited but dont want to get my hopes up! :)


----------



## poodlelove

You're wise to wait till the morning to test. If there DOES happen to be a faint second line there like your friends say, maybe it will become a stronger line in the morning. I'm sure you've read where the first morning urine is the strongest! Look forward to reading your status in the morning!


----------



## Kyoun009

Congrats! Thank you for symptom spotting....gives me hope!


----------



## Tink81

Congrats!!! Thanks for the great info :)


----------



## opera_lady24

Thank you soooooooo much for sharing poodlelove! I'm only 8DPO today and the cramps you described are almost exactly like what I've had, except it was smack dab in the very front (like right below my belly button going down through my pelvis). I've had a little bit of heartburn today and am wondering if gas is gonna start soon...hmmm. 

Anyway, I really appreciate this b/c it makes me feel like I'm not crazy, and certainly not imagining what I'm feeling. This month has been way different and I just have this really strong feeling that I'm pregnant, like there's this protectiveness that I have over my belly (or hopefully what's inside of it!) 

Thanks again and congrats on your BFP!!!


----------



## readytogiveup

poodlelove said:


> To those in the 2ww, I can totally relate to the feeling. I was there just a few weeks ago and it was MISERABLE. Hoping, praying, anxious, obsessing over symptoms...Those were the longest two weeks EVER and it is a very lonely feeling. The forums on this site really got me through, so I wanted to come on here and share with you the symptoms I had before I got my BFP. (Cannot BELIEVE, by the way, that it turned out to be a BFP....I felt sure that I had my hopes up and it was not going to be my month.) THRILLED that God had other plans and I am now almost 6 weeks along.
> 
> *2dpo* - a one time large CM smudge when I went to the bathroom. Weird cause I had already ovulated according to Clearblue ovulation predictor sticks and my ovulation cramps having subsided
> *3dpo*-depression, breast tenderness
> *4dpo*-depression, subtle cramps
> *5 dpo*- subtle but noticeable cramps ( I remember thinking this seemed early for implantation cramps)
> *6 dpo*- subtle but noticeable cramps
> *7 dpo-* no symptoms
> *8dpo-* little quesy in late afternoon, gassy
> *9 dpo-* GASSY! (so annoying!) little quesy in morning. Sniffly nose (and I haven't gotten a cold in a very long time...this is when I really started to wonder...MAYBE??)
> *10 dpo- *little quesy still, more sniffles, slight breakout on my face, leg cramps at night, lower right uterus cramps at night. VERY gassy (learned via forums like this that this was a common symptom leading up to BFP, so I was really starting to hope at this point.) Knew it was early, but took a pregnancy test that evening. BFN...disappointed, but still holding on to hope that in a few days maybe I could still get a BFP
> *11dpo*-leg cramps in morning (sharp and strange feeling), sharp stabbing pains in right ovary area. (Felt like ovulation cramps. Implantation?? Seemed a little late for that...) Still gassy, breasts slightly tender but not too bad. Took another pregnancy test because by this point I'm REALLY anxious...ANOTHER BFN...ugh!!
> *12dpo-* still uterus cramps (beginning to wonder if I have a cyst or something even though I've never had one in my life...clearly anxious, going crazy, and fed up with the whole 2ww at this point). Feeling a distinct WARMTH rising up in my face and neck. Breast slightly tender. Occasional twinge in my nipples.
> *13 dpo-* - feeling an occasional twinge in my uterus, not full blown cramps like the previous days. Breakout on my face is still there. Couple of SHARP twinges in my nipples (not just overall heaviness in my breasts.) STILL very gassy. Went to bathroom in afternoon and saw a creamy colored CM drop in my underwear. Feeling that same WARMTH as the day before on my face. Work up the nerve to take another pregnancy test...this time POSITIVE!!!
> 
> Took 3 more over the course of the weekend to be sure. ALL POSITIVE! ....thrilled and in disbelief, and so incredibly happy and THANKFUL that my husband and I did not have to go through many years or many months of trying. I know so many women have to go through that and my heart breaks for them. We feel very, very blessed this happened quickly for us and we will not ever take it for granted.
> 
> Hope this gave some of you 2wwaiters some symptoms to relate to as you watch every sign your body is telling you. FYI, I remember all throughout my 2ww I kept saying to myself "We should have DTD more times this month cause 3 was probably not enough times even though we did target my fertile window." Looks like 3 times worked for us! So if you're kicking yourself for wishing you had done like 5,6 or 7 times...try to go easy on yourself. It just might be your month even with less times. : )

congrats have happy and very healthy 9 months :hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance: x


----------



## baby2wishes

Congrats on your BFP!! 

I have a question about the leg cramps you had... would they come and go quickly?? or would they last a bit??? 

I have this persistent pain in my right calf. Like the pain that's left behind right after you get a charley horse... anyways I've had it since 8 dpo on and off, mostly in the evenings, overnight and when I first wake up... 

Thanks!


----------

